

Ask HN: Amazon API Question - izzyfoshizzy

My programmers and I are trying to figure out if this is possible. I would much appreciate any input.<p>Is it possible to create a website where people can create accounts with a credit card and shipping info and purchase Amazon products from this separate site? As in, our site would store CC and shipping info and transfer them to Amazon when a sale is made so that they fulfill the order (and still receive a cut or commission).<p>Came across Amazon MWS (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.amazonservices.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;mws&#x2F;index.html&#x2F;183-8675474-3819327) and thought it may potentially help make this possible.<p>What do you guys think? Is it technically possible?
======
timkilroy
I don't know if it is possible, but if I were Amazon, I'd shut you down as
soon as I discovered it...

~~~
izzyfoshizzy
why? I'd be sending them new business they weren't otherwise getting

